# were all heavy duti's mens frame and made the same



## skindel (Jan 24, 2014)

i was wandering were all hd's mens frames? Any women's? and for example my 1976 made in the 4th week of July was it created the same as non heavy duti frames and then endowed with big spokes or was it made better?


----------



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a good question.  I've never seen a ladies HD, but I think I've seen the fat spokes on a ladies bike, but that could have been a later switch-a-roo.  
Didn't the HD bikes also have a grease zerk on the bb too?  Other than that, I'm not sure how much differently made they were from a standard frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've never seen anything that indicated a womans HD was ever made. The HD frames were the same as all the other cantilever frames. Just the hubs with 3/8 axles and 105 spokes made it different as far as it being heavy duty, and of course the seat if you want to include that item. The Schwinn catalog is worded to make one think the HD frame is different, but it's not.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 24, 2014)

the kingsize heavy duty frame was different,and in 65 the only way to tell was by looking at the headtube length.the chainguard just said heavy duty,not kingsize.still no more heavy than a regular frame though.


----------



## skindel (Jan 25, 2014)

*drivers seat*



island schwinn said:


> the kingsize heavy duty frame was different,and in 65 the only way to tell was by looking at the headtube length.the chainguard just said heavy duty,not kingsize.still no more heavy than a regular frame though.




ok i think your on to something--so you yourself think its self evident all frames were made by the designer in the same way but some got a big head tube? Weren't these the Americans? But even though the head tube was bigger, the headset and crown which were over the fork or 2 branches were interchangable with all other frames regardless of color or sex? this must have been a pivotal point in the history of frame design. But to secure such liberty in design change wouldn't the Americans also need bigger ball bearings? Boy i bet when the design was finally realized they partied it up big time, fireworks and all




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu1W7vOa3HA  enerjohn 3-16


----------



## mruiz (Jan 25, 2014)

Schwinn did mention something about a reinforce kick stand. Not sure.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2014)

my point was the american kingsize had it on the chainguard decal,the kingsize heavy duti had just plain heavy duti.the forks won't interchange with the standard heavy duti due to the steering stem length difference.as far as i know,that's the only difference.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2014)

The 1965 Heavy-Duti was a first year model and a one year only “special model” with the kingsize frame. The model number was M14 and it had a larger cantilever frame. The prior years there were four different American models, the American, Deluxe American, Heavy Duty American and Kingsize American, so it seems that Schwinn decided to badge a new model just as the Heavy Duti in 1965 and delete the Heavy Duty American. For the 66 model year the Heavy-Duti  (Model M15-6) was the standard size cantilever frame that was also used for the Typhoon.  There was no frame build differences on these later HD’s.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 26, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> The 1965 Heavy-Duti was a first year model and a one year only “special model” with the kingsize frame. The model number was M14 and it had a larger cantilever frame. The prior years there were four different American models, the American, Deluxe American, Heavy Duty American and Kingsize American, so it seems that Schwinn decided to badge a new model just as the Heavy Duti in 1965 and delete the Heavy Duty American. For the 66 model year the Heavy-Duti  (Model M15-6) was the standard size cantilever frame that was also used for the Typhoon.  There was no frame build differences on these later HD’s.




Great info.  Isn't there a thread on here dedicated to kingsize Schwinns?  If not, there should be.  Maybe I'll try to start one...


----------



## skindel (May 11, 2014)

*this is a little different now*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu1W7vOa3HA


----------

